# Outboard Help



## DDM (Sep 19, 2007)

Found a Great site if anyone needs Boat motor or boat help.
http://www.themarinedoctor.com/cgi-bin//YaBB.pl


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice site,Maybe they can help me find the airfilter :greenchainsaw:


----------



## DDM (Sep 20, 2007)

Its probably next to the glow plugs.


----------



## DDM (Sep 21, 2007)

I own 4 boats and they have helped me with all of them.


----------

